# HK: Anführer!



## Arkoras (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo an alle!

Also da ich mich sehr für PvP, besonders für Open PvP interessiere, habe ich beschlossen alle Stadtbosse die es gibt zu töten. Da mir solche Raids sehr viel Spaß machen, nur leider die meisten Spieler nicht wissen wie man so etwas organisiert bzw welche wichtigen Unterschiede es zu einem Raid-Boss in Instanzen gibt, habe ich beschlossen hier einige Tipps zu veröffentlichen, die euch hoffentlich helfen, wenn ihr einen Boss killen wollt. (Alle die mit dem Thema PvP, besonders Open PvP nicht besonders gut können, sollten hier besser aufhören weiterzulesen.)


Grundlagen:
Also: Zuerst ist einmal wichtig: Was ist bitte ein Anführer? Ganz einfach, das sind Bosse, die unter PvP auch noch "Anführer" stehen haben. Dies bedeutet, das dieser NPC ein Fraktionsführer ist und das töten dieses Gegners den Rang HK: Anführer, Gold (von 10-100G) und ca 100 Ehre für jeden garantiert, desweiteren gibt es seit das Erfolgssystem implementiert ist folgende Achievments für das Töten der jew. Stadtbosse: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=619 bzw http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=614. Es werden allerdings bei fast jedem Boss extrem viele Stadtwachen spawnen die ihn verteidigen wollen, daher sind Magier und andere AoE-Klassen fast pflicht.
Da diese NPCs allerdings immer in sehr gut bevölkerten Städten stehen (Orgrimmar, Sturmwind...) wird es mit einem einfachen "reinreiten-boss umklatschen-/spit-/lol" nicht getan sein. Es gibt verschiedene (empfehlenswerte) Wege einen Wipe zu umgehen. Nummer 1 ist wohl am effektivsten: Man braucht dafür: 1 Hexenmeister, 2 Klassen mit Verstohlenheit. Zuerst reitet der Hexenmeister in die Stadt in der auch der Boss steht. Er sucht sich vorher einen geeingeten (sehr abgelegenen, aber dem Boss nahen Ort), besonders gut geeingnet sind Häuser und Dächer (auf keinen Fall aber die Dächer im Tal der Stärke in Orgrimmar, dort patrullieren extrem mächtige Elitewachen) Dann schleichen sich die beiden Klassen mit Verstohlenheit rein und porten den gesamten Schlachtzug zum Hexer. (Wenn der Hexer entdeckt wird, sollte man etwas warten und aufpassen das einem keiner folgt.) 
Nummer 2: Es gibt bestimmte Städte, die einen Hintereingang haben und es ist sehr empfehlenswert ihn zu benutzen. Das sind: Die Exodar (direkt da, wo das Schiff anlegt), Donnerfels (die verschiedenen Aufzüge), Orgrimmar (Eschental Richtung) und Unterstadt (da wo die Anhänger des Klosters bei einem Verfallenen Turm sind). Ausserdem werden die Bosse von Exodar, Sturmwind, Donnerfels, Silbermond, Orgrimmar und Unterstadt von Elitewachen mit 25200 HP geschützt, welche allerdings wenig Probleme machen sollten.

Erklärung:
HP= Trefferpunkte (das "K" steht für 000)
Schwierigkeit: Anspruch des Kampfes, gemessen an einem durchschnittlich ausgestatteten 40 Mann Raid aus 80ern auf einem Server wo etwa 50/50 Allianz Horde Verhältnis herrscht.
Respawnzeit: Zeit die der Boss braucht, bis er nach einem Kill wiedererscheint.

Nun einmal die Fähigkeiten eines jeden Bosses und die Taktik um ihn zu töten. 
Generell gilt:  Also sollte man mit mindestensmit 30-40 Spielern (Stufe 75-80, auf gut bevölkerten Servern auch bis zu 100 80er) kommen, für Sturmwind, Orgrimmar und Unterstadt sind 80+ fast ein muss, es sei denn man kennt die Bosse:

Allianz:

Sturmwind:

 König Varian Wrynn:

5578K HP


Fähigkeiten:

Wirbelwind: Ein Wirbelwind der allen Nahen Spielern 100% Waffenschaden zufügt.
Heldenhafter Sprung: Springt durch die Luft in das Zielgebiet und fügt allen Feinden im Gebiet 50% Waffenschaden zu und betäubt sie 2sek lang.

Taktik: Der Anführer der Menschen und es wird wohl kein anderer Boss der Allianz  so gut bewacht wie er. Direkt hinter ihm stehen die Kampfmeister, welche an ihn gebunden sind und in den Kampf eingreifen werden. (Arathi, Kriegshymnen und Alteractal haben 157000 HP und machen nur wenig Schaden, Auge des Sturms hat ca 300000HP und macht ca 2000 Schaden, Strand der Uralten hat ca 600k HP und macht 3000 Schaden, sprich AdS und Strand der URalten Kampfmeister müssen getankt werden, dafür reicht ein guter Krieger, Druide, Todesritter oder Paladin, dieser muss nicht unbedingt auf Tank geskillt sein) Man sollte Nr 1 verwenden und einen Hexer in den nebenraum schicken. Dort wird der Raid beschworen und sofort zieht man Wrynn zum Raid (nicht umgekehrt!)  Seine Fähigkeiten sind nicht wirklich ein Problem, da man den Schaden einfach gegenheilen kann, jedoch sollte man sich mit dem Töten beeilen, denn je länger der Kampf dauert, desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, das zu viele Allianzler Wind von der Sache bekommen und euch aufhalten. (Für alle die es interessiert, der Hochkommandant der Verteidigung von SW, General Marcus Jonathan gibt keine Ehre und hat wie die beiden anderen Elitemobs neben ihm ca 40k HP. Er trifft einen für ca 400 Schaden und hat keine Spezialfähigkeiten,solo auf 80 machbar)
Schwierigkeit: 9/10
Respawnzeit: 2 Stunden


Eisenschmiede

König Magni Bronzebart
    <Lord von Eisenschmiede>

5578K HP

Fähigkeiten: 
Avatar: Erhöht die Rüstung und den verursachten Schaden um 50%.
Zurückwerfen: Fügt allen nahen Gegnern Waffenschaden +30 zu und wirft sie ein Stück zurück (für Nahkämpfer kann das vor allem wenn er seinen Avatar an hat schnell mal tödlich enden, sei es durch den Schaden oder dadurch, dass man in die Lava fallen kann)
Sturmblitz: Fügt dem Ziel 8000 Naturschaden zu und betäubt es 8sek lang.


Taktik: Der wohl stärkste Boss der Allianz ist auch noch direkt in der am besten bewohnten Stadt der Allianz und der Rest eine Zugfahrt weit entfernt. Wieder mit Hexer-> Porten, in einem der Häuser, Tank und Heiler holen Magni in eins der Häuser und versuchen ihn da zu tanken. Da er der Boss ist, welcher am meisten Schaden verursacht, muss man aufpassen das die Leute nicht umkippen. Der Rückstoß kann einen in die Lava werfen, also aufpassen! Durch die hohen Rüstungswerte des Avatars muss man viel Schaden verursachen, ohne die Heilung zu vernachlässigen. Nicht einfacher Encounter wenn auch noch Allianzler dazukommen!
Schwierigkeit: 10/10
Respawnzeit: 2 Stunden

Hochtüftler Mekkadrill
    <König der Gnome>

5578K HP

Fähigkeiten:
Bombe: Eine auf den Boden geworfene Bombe die geringen Feuerschaden verursacht (500)
Goblinraketenwerfer: Eine kanalisierte Fähigkeit die allen Zielen vor dem Tüftler alle 3 Sek 310 Feuerschaden zufügt. Hält 10sek an.
Schrumpfstrahl: Man schrumpft, Angriffskraft um 210 verringert..


Taktik: Hexer port-> Tiefenbahn, Tank zieht Mekkadrill vor den Tunnel der Bahn und der Raid bleibt in der Nähe des Portals. So kann man wenn man wenig HP hat durch das Portal laufen und sich dort heilen. Dann tritt man einfach wieder durchs Portal. (Der Maintank sollte das nicht tun). Ausserdem wird Mekkadrill 3 Wachen rufen, die man nicht töten kann, da sie solange wieder respawnen bis der Kampf vorbei ist. Sie können einen Donnerschlag. Sehr einfacher Kampf, obwohl er mit WotLK auch 5578K HP bekommen hat (vorher hatten er und Vol'jin für kurze Zeit nur 100K) ist er immer noch der einfachste Stadtboss in WoW.
Schwierigkeit:1/10
Respawnzeit: 5-10 Minuten

Darnassus

Tyrande Wisperwind
    <Hohepriesterin von Elune>

5578K HP
50805 Mana

Fähigkeiten:
Spalten: Fügt bis zu 5 Zielen vor Tyrande normalen Waffenschaden zu.
Mondfeuer: Fügt 3325 bis 3375 Arkanschaden zu und hinterlässt einen Dot, der für 1188-1312 Schaden alle 3 sek 12sek lang tickt.
Feuerpfeil: Ein Feuerpfeil, der am Ziel ca 4000 Feuerschaden zufügt.
Sternenregen: Fügt allen Spielern im Zielgebiet 2375-2625 Arkanschaden alle 2sek über 10sek zu.

Taktik: Einfach alle Adds wegbomben und die Schildwachen gleich mit. Tyrande macht besonders durch ihren Sternenregen für Klassen mit wenig Trefferpunkten viel Schaden und man sollte aus dem Sternenregen SOFORT herauslaufen, damit man die Heiler entlastet.  Zusätzlich sollte man wissen, dass alle Allianzler sofort beim Tempel des Mondes ankommen, wenn sie durch das Portal in Shattrath/Dalaran gehen und sich daher besser beeilen.
Schwierigkeit: 6/10
Respawnzeit: 5-10min

Erzdruide Fandral Hirschhaupt

5578K
67740 Mana

Fähigkeiten:
Zorn: 2sek Zauberzeit, verursacht 3000 Naturschaden.
Wucherwurzeln: Wurzelt alle Spieler an Ort und Stelle für 15sek fest und fügt alle 2sek 1050 Naturschaden zu.
Mondfeuer-AoE: Nachdem er alle Spieler gewurzelt hat fügt er allen Spielern ca 3000 Arkanschaden zu. (Bemerkung: Bei meinem letzten Kampf ist mir diese Fähigkeit nicht mehr aufgefallen, es kann sein das diese entfernt wurde)
Treantverbündete beschwören: Ruft 3 Stufe 80 Treants die man allerdings sehr leicht und schnell töten sollte, da er alle paar Sekunden neue ruft und sonst eine ganze Arme dieser Weihnachtsbäume da sind. (12600 HP)

Taktik: Ein eher zäher Brocken, man sollte versuchen einfach durch Darnassus zu reiten und die sehr vielen spawnenden Wachen wegzubomben, da man nur am Dach versuchen kann, zu porten. Wenn man die Treants nicht tötet, können es zu viele werden und man wiped. Ansonsten und ohne eingreifen der Allys ist auch dieser Boss bald Geschichte. (Melee macht er nur selten, er spammt lieber seinen Zorn, bis er kein Mana mehr hat, allerdings sollte man sein Mana nicht absaugen, da sein Meele bedeutend mehr Schaden macht als Zorn)
Schwierigkeit: 7/10
Respawnzeit:2 Stunden

TBC: Die Exodar

Prophet Velen
5578K
50805 Mana

Fähigkeiten:
Heilige Nova: Verursacht ca 3000 Heiligschaden am Ziel. (Velen verwendet diesen Zauber fast den ganzen Kampf lang)
Gabe der Naaru: HoT der Velen um ein kleines bisschen heilt.
Heilen: Heilt Velen um ein paar %, allerdings nur selten eingesetzt.
Zurückwerfen: Wirft den Tank zurück, deshalb sind 2 Tanks empfehlenswert.


Taktik: Man reite einfach beim Hintereingang rein und nimmt am Platze vor Velen aufstellung. Man sollte Velen allerdings an dem Kreis bekämpfen an dem er steht. Die Kampfmeister sind sehr nahe an Velen dran, deshalb gilt hier höchste Vorsicht, das man nicht die auch mitpullt.(Strand der Uralten Kampfmeister muss man fast töten, wichtig: Tank!) Gleich zu beginn des Kampfes ruf Velen einige Adds, die man AoE Schaden töten muss. Velen selbst wirft den Tank gelegentlich zurück (im Schlimmsten Falle in die Kampfmeister!) und mach einen AoE auf den Raid, der Heiligschaden verursacht. Da aber normal keine, fast keine Allianzler in der Exodar sind und wenn der Raid stark genug ist, lvl 10 Questende Draenei im Notfall besiegen zu können steht auch dem Tod von Velen nichts mehr im Wege. Kil'Jaeden wirds freuen.
Schwierigkeit: 4/10
Respawnzeit: 2 Stunden

Outdoor:

Lady Jaina Proudmoore
    <Herrscherin von Theramore>

5590K
612320 Mana

Fähigkeiten:
Wasserelementar beschwören: Ruft 3-5 Wasserelementare, alle 20 Sekunden! Stufe 83
Blizzard: Fügt alle 3sek 3000 Frostschaden zu. 
Feuerball: Fügt 3000 bis 4000 Feuerschaden zu.
Teleport: Das Ziel mit der meisten Bedrohung, normal der Tank wird ins Wasser vor Theramore geportet. 


Taktik: Obwohl Theramor am Popo der Welt liegt, ist sie ein sehr starker Boss, die Wasserelementare sind euer primäres Ziel nach Jaina, da sie alle 20 sek neue ruft! Hohe Wipegefahr wenn zu viele da sind.
Wenn sie den Blizzard macht, müsst ihr sofort die Beine in die Hand nehmen und aus dem Feld laufen, sonst seid ihr sehr bald tot.
Da sie den Tank aus Teramore portet braucht man für sie sehr viele Tanks, ich empfehle mindestens 3-5, die rausgeporteten Tanks müssen natürlich sofort wieder nach Theramore schwimmen. (Bemerkung: Blizzard scheint ihre Fähigkeiten nicht auf 80 angepasst zu haben, was dazu führt, dass sie mit ihrem Stab mehr Schaden macht als mit ihren Zaubern...vielleicht sollte Jaina darüber nachdenken, die Klasse zu wechseln) Dennoch kniffliger Kampf.
Schwierigkeit: 8/10
Respawnzeit: 15-30min, variiert.

(PS: Jeder der Bosse droppt laut angaben von Blizzard 15k Ehre, allerdings bekommt man meist nur ca 100. Je nach Boss droppen manche soviel Gold, das jeder 35-50g kassiert, aber die verteilung des Goldes und der Ehre ist abhängig von den Raidmitgliedern)

Viel Spaß beim Städteraiden! 

FÜR DIE HORDE!                                                         FÜR DIE ALLIANZ!


----------



## Arkoras (12. Juni 2008)

Nun auch die Horde-Version:

Horde:

Orgrimmar

Thrall
   <Kriegshäuptling>

5578K
50805Mana

Fähigkeiten:
Kettenblitzschlag: Fügt dem Ziel ca 3000 Naturschaden zu und springt auf alle nahen Ziele über.
Welle der Heilung: Thrall heilt sich gelegentlich um ca 13000 HP.
Frost, Feuer, Erdschock. (Wie bei Schamanen)


Taktik:
Da Thrall das Oberhaupt der Horde ist wird kein anderes Mitglied der Horde so energisch gedefft wie er. Er ist mit Vol'jin verbunden, also kann man Vol'jin nicht einzeln pullen. Die einzige gefährliche, dafür sehr gefährliche Fähigkeit ist der Kettenblitzschlag, welche den ganzen Raid treffen können, wenn man zu nahe zusammensteht. Mit jedem übersprung wird mehr Schaden verursacht, sodass er irgendwann unaufhaltsam werden kann. Durch gute Verteilung ist das allerdings kein Problem.Das schwerste ist, schnell genug zu sein, bevor 100e Hordler in Thralls Raum stehen. Es gibt genau 2 möglichkeiten: 1) Vol'jin zuerst: Full dmg auf Vol'jin, ein Tank zieht Thrall von Raid weit entfernt und tankt ihn da, damit der Kettenblitzschlag nicht tödlich wird. Vol'jin hat allerdings auch 5578000 HP, also empfehle ich für den Erfolg ful DMG auf Thrall zu setzen und Vol'jin vom Raid entfernt zu tanken. für seine Fähigkeiten siehe unten. Das einzige Problem am Kampf ist: wer geht zuerst down, ihr durch die Hordler oder Thrall? 
Schwierigkeit: 8/10
Respawnzeit:2 Stunden

Vol'jin

5578K
22085Mana

Fähigkeiten:
Schießen: Schießt auf das Ziel.
Schattenfurie: Verringert jegliche gewirkte Heilung am Ziel um 75%.
Schattenwort: Schmerz (Schattenwörter noch nie gesehen)
Schattenwort: Tod
Verhexen: Verhext bis zu 10 Spieler und verwandelt sie für einige Sek in Frösche.

Taktik:
Vol'jin und Thrall sind wie schon gesagt aneinander gebunden und sie kommen sofort beide. Da Vol'jin nur sehr wenige Fähigkeiten besitzt und Thrall das größere Problem von beiden darstellt gibt es zu diesem Boss kaum etwas zu sagen. Der AoE sieht sogar sehr lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schwierigkeit:4/10
Respawnzeit:10-15Minuten

*Hochfürst Saurfang*
2278K HP

Fähigkeiten:
Schildattacke: Fügt dem Ziel 200 Schaden zu.^^
Tödlicher Stoß: Fügt dem Ziel 500% Waffenschaden zu und verringert die Heilung um 50%.
Wut des Saurfang: Fügt sofort 10000-12000 Schaden zu, ohne auf Rüstung zu achten. Nur angewendet, nachdem man Saurfang crittet.
Wut des Saurfang: Erhöht das Nahkampf und Distanzangriffstempo um 35%.
Hinrichten: Fügt dem Ziel 20000 Schaden zu. Nur Angewendet wenn das Ziel unter 20% HP hat.
Furcht: AoE Furcht, die Ziele 7sek weglaufen lässt. 
Wirbelwind: Bewegungstempo um 50% verlangsamt. Trifft alle nahen Gegner.
Spurt: Saurfang rennt ständig, er ist ca 100% schneller als zu Fuß, also weglaufen bringt nix.

Taktik: ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Schwierigkeit:100/10
Respawnzeit: ?? (Er braucht keine)


Donnerfels

Cairne Bluthuf
    <Oberhäuptling>

5578K

Fähigkeiten:
Rückschlag: Stößt das Ziel zurück und betäubt es 2sek lang.
Thunderclap: Verringert Bewegungstempo von nahen Gegnern um 66% und das Angriffstempo um 33%.
Donnerstampfen: Betäubt bis zu 40 Ziele 2sek lang.
Anstürmen: Alle 15sek ca stürmt Cairne ein Random Ziel an und wirft es weit zurück (kann sogar aus Donnerfels gekickt werden)
Spalten: Trifft alle Spieler vor Cairne und fügt Waffenschaden zu.
Tödlicher Stoß: Verursacht 200% Waffenschaden und verringert jegliche Heilung um 50%.


Taktik: Rennt am Rande der Zelte vorbei, um so wenig wie möglich Wachen zu spawnen. Cairne wird, wie alle Anführer alle 2min Wachen rufen, die gebombt werden müssen (Anzahl hängt von der Spieleranzahl ab). Cairne wird im Zelt getankt, da euch so Hordecaster nichts tun können, ausserdem sind dort wenig NPCs. Da der Berserker Sturmangriff einen zurückwerfen kann, wird man dann sofort aus Donnerfels gekickt und landet tot in Mulgore, deshalb wir Cairne im Zelt getankt. Wenn er das Ziel Anstürmt muss es natürlich zum Tank laufen, damit der die Aggro wieder bekommt. Thunderclap ist zwar nervig, sollte allerdings nicht zu viel Schaden verursachen. Viel Glück!
Schwierigkeit:8/10
Respawnzeit:2 Stunden

Unterstadt

Lady Sylvanas Windläufer
    <Bansheekönigin>

5578K
67740 Mana

Fähigkeiten: 
Schießen: Schießt auf das Ziel.
Mehrfachschuss: Trifft bis zu 3 Ziele vor Sylvanas und fügt ca 4000 Schaden zu.
Skelette beschwören: Ruft 3 83 Skelette herbei (wenig HP), die Sylvanas helfen.
Verschwinden: Verblasst für 3sek und erhöht Bewegungstempo um 50%. (Tooltip stimmt hier nicht ganz, sie wird nach 3sek unsichtbar und erscheint an einem Random Ort im Thronsaal wieder)

Taktik: Nachdem man den Gang von den Elitewachen gesäubert hat, hat man 2 Möglichkeiten: 1) Man pullt zuerst den AV Kampfmeister und tötet ihn. (VORSICHT: Die Kampfmeister haben sehr viel HP!) Es kann passieren das man den KM des Auges des Sturms und dadurch wiederum den des Arathibeckens mitpullt. Dadurch wird eine Kettenreaktion ausgelöst, die wiederum Sylvanas pullt. Im schlimmsten Fall pullt die Dunkle Lady, den KM von WS und Strand der Uralten, für den ihr wieder einen Tank braucht, was den Raid große Probleme bereiten wird. Deshalb empfehle ich UC sowieso nur mit min. 80+ Leuten zu betreten. Man pullt besser den KM der Kriegshymnenschlucht und den des Strands der Uralten. Varimathras ist für alle Allianzler unsichtbar und wird nicht in den Kampf eingreifen. Sind die beiden getötet muss alles schnell gehen. Man pullt Sylvanas und muss aufpassen, das keiner die anderen 3 Kampfmeister pullt. (Besonders der Auge des Sturms ist sehr stark) Sylvanas wird zwar Sekelette rufen, aber durch die ganzen Wellen von Wachen werdet ihr die wohl gar nicht bemerken. Da sie sich herumportet kann der Tank nur schwer Aggro halten und im schlimmsten Fall portet sie sich in die Kampfmeisterden. Deshalb muss sie schnell sterben Der Trick der zum erfolg führt sind die anzahl der Leute und natürlich eine gute Koordination. Sicher ein sehr schwerer Kampf.
Schwierigkeit: 7/10
Respawnzeit:2 Stunden

Varimathras

800K HP

Fähigkeiten: 
-


Taktik: -

Schwierigkeit: -
Respawnzeit: -
Bemerkung: Entfernt

TBC: Silbermond

Lady Liadrin
    <Matriarchin der Blutritter>

ca 1 Million HP
31550 Mana

Fähigkeiten: _
Taktik:Sie befindet sich seit Patch 2.4 in Shattrath und kann nicht mehr angegriffen bzw getötet werden.
Schwierigkeit_/_
Respawnzeit:_

Lor'Themar Theron
   <Lordregent von Quel'thalas>

5578K HP
101610 Mana

Fähigkeiten: 
Spalten: Fügt an bis zu 5 Zielen vor dem Regenten Waffenschaden zu.
Shock: Fügt ca 5300 Schaden zu (nur selten)


Taktik: 
Großmagister Rommath: 1.100.000 HP
Halduron Wolkenglanz: 560.000 HP
Sie können nicht einzeln gepullt werden, man sollte sie am besten in das Sanktum ziehen. Dort wird zuerst Halduron, Rommath und Lor'themar getrennt und dann getankt. Beide Adds machen nur Melee schaden und Lor'themar ist die einzige gefahr. Man sollte sich jedoch nicht zuuu viel Zeit lassen, da UC nicht weit weg ist und Hordler die Kugel in UC 
benutzten können. (Allys können dies nicht)
Schwierigkeit: 5/10
Respawnzeit: ca 10min seit einigen Patches

Sooo, nun hab ich hier auch die Horde. 

Viel Spaß damit. 

Lang lebe das Open-PvP!


----------



## Nélu (16. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön und übersichtlich! Exzellente Arbeit!

Mach weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Shinsa auf Nefarian


----------



## LordMochi (16. Juni 2008)

Jau das is gut, aber die Hordlerbosse sind besser lang lebe die Horde!


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (17. Juni 2008)

Extrem gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter so !


----------



## Buldog K D K (17. Juni 2008)

Boar dieser Thread ist reine EHRE Wert Thx an Arkoras  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würde dir 5/5 oder 10/10 Geben Leider geht das Nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff77 (17. Juni 2008)

echt gut gemacht, meinen respekt hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dem schlachtzug dem es gelingt saurfang zu töten spendier ich ein eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Steff77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buldog K D K (22. Juni 2008)

> (PS: Jeder der Bosse droppt laut angaben von Blizzard 15k Ehre, allerdings bekommt man meist nur ca 100. Je nach Boss droppen manche soviel Gold, das jeder 35-50g kassiert, aber die verteilung des Goldes und der Ehre ist abhängig von den Raidmitgliedern)


Ja gestern Exodar und mit 35 man nur 61 ehre für jeden, ja aus wut haben wir dann randaliert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollte mehr geben 2kehre und dauert eine woche bis er respawnt/Angreifbar ist 

MFG BulldogKDK


----------



## Arkoras (23. Juni 2008)

Buldog schrieb:


> Ja gestern Exodar und mit 35 man nur 61 ehre für jeden, ja aus wut haben wir dann randaliert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht ganz, sie respawnen nach 2 Stunden wieder und man kann sie sofort wieder töten, aber ich geb dir recht, sie sollten mehr ehre geben, vor langer langer zeit, also Erzbischof Benedictus noch der Anführer in SW war, gaben sie auch mehr Ehre.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

also ich wÃ¤r auch dafÃ¼r dass sie mehr ehre geben
70k fÃ¼r jeden der saurofang killt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi

nicht nur das er ansich schon imba ist .. nein er steht in der mitte von og direkt vor der bank und dem ah .. so in etwa wie ironfore daszwischen 
chanse ist relativ klein dass man den so in aller ruhe metzeln kÃ¶nnte


----------



## Buldog K D K (23. Juni 2008)

> icht ganz, sie respawnen nach 2 Stunden wieder und man kann sie sofort wieder töten


Ja aber wir rechnen 35 man =61 ehre + Lila Milkakuh Effekt + 1 Kill IF Verstärkung = 1 mal killen und dann Verpissen den lohnen tut sich das nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meist kommt nach dem 1sten kill die Verstärkung zum Glück war noch am diesenabend ein SW raid der uns rettete aber lohnen tut sich sowas nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achja jeder bekahm 5g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man soll auch mit 5 man das schaffen wo dann 360 ehre kommen soll ,aber unmöglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG BulldogKDK


----------



## Arkoras (23. Juni 2008)

Buldog schrieb:


> Ja aber wir rechnen 35 man =61 ehre + Lila Milkakuh Effekt + 1 Kill IF Verstärkung = 1 mal killen und dann Verpissen den lohnen tut sich das nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt auf den Boss an. Wenn man die Skills der Bosse kennt, kann man Tyrande, Velen oder Mekkadrill zu 5. killen, je weniger Spieler desto mehr Gold gibts, aber Magni, für den mindestens 40-80 Mann nötig sind oder gar Saurfang, der ganze Armeen aufhalten kann braucht man sehr, sehr viel mehr^^


----------



## Buldog K D K (25. Juni 2008)

Also bei 5 man wären das 427 ehre aber doof ist nur wenn da ein auflauf von allis ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MFG BulldogKDK


----------



## Eckhexaule (16. August 2008)

Top Arbeit!


----------



## Maurolotschi (18. August 2008)

Naja, Saurfang... Was will man machen? einzige Möglichkeit ist, den ganzen Server voller allis aufmarschieren lassen und jeden so lange draufschiessen zu lassen, bis er crittet--> tot ist... Da Saurfang aber wohl mindestens 1 Mio. HP hat, müssten da dann doch schätzungsweise 500 Leute aufmarschieren, was den Server jedenfalls hoffnungslos überlasten würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximusthefirst (18. August 2008)

Sehr schön beschrieben, Respekt, vorallem, weil du sie ja anscheined schon alle gelegt hast^^

Greetz


----------



## Pelinal (18. August 2008)

Kann man der Wut von Saurfang ausweichen?


----------



## Shizo. (18. August 2008)

Sehr Nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur ne Frechheit von Blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allianz Bosse sind nur vllt der Druidenboss da ( nich besonders schwer ) und der aus IF ein kleine Schwierigkeit 
Aber die beiden sind nichts im gegensatz zu Saurfang , der/die Boss/in aus UC un die anderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (18. August 2008)

Pelinal schrieb:


> Kann man der Wut von Saurfang ausweichen?



Nein. Auch Rüstung wird ignoriert.


----------



## Pelinal (18. August 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Nein. Auch Rüstung wird ignoriert.


verdammt... sonst hätt ich gsagt, 40Mann Schurkenraid, alle mit diesem Equip: http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/?u=78284


----------



## Euerfeldi (18. August 2008)

Falls Saurfang spotbar ist, würde mir spontan so eine Taktik einfallen: 

5-7 gutequipte Tanks, um die 10 Heiler, 1 Hunter und alles an DDs, was DMG macht, ohne dabei criten zu können (Dotlocks ftw)

Der Raid positioniert sich an einer sicheren und gut versteckten Position (z.B. die Ecke zwischen Felsen und der Mauer beim Eingangstor). Der Hunter pullt den Boss mit Irreführung und einem nicht-crittenden Schuss zum ersten Tank (z.B. Vipernbiss). Der Tank darf kein Autoattack auf den Boss machen und nur nicht-crittende Fähigkeiten verwenden (Donnerknall sollte nicht criten, Demoshout kann es sowieso nicht). Ansonsten wird der Boss nur durch eine Spot-Rotation getankt. Bis der Spot des letzten Tanks ausgelaufen ist, sollte der erste wieder Spot bereit haben und ihn nutzen bzw der MS-Effekt wieder ausgelaufen sein. Die DDs sollten keine Aggro ziehen können, da Saurfang durch die Spotrotation praktisch permanent an einen Tank gebunden ist.

Sollte er nicht spotbar sein... 300 Jäger lotsen Saurfang mit Irreführung bis nach Theramore zu Lady Proudmore ^^


----------



## DuffBier (18. August 2008)

lol also ich finde das richtig unfair...
Die Bosse der horde sind 10mal so stark wie die der Allianz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (18. August 2008)

Euerfeldi schrieb:


> Falls Saurfang spotbar ist, würde mir spontan so eine Taktik einfallen:
> 
> 5-7 gutequipte Tanks, um die 10 Heiler, 1 Hunter und alles an DDs, was DMG macht, ohne dabei criten zu können (Dotlocks ftw)
> 
> ...



Das mit Jaina würde aus 2 gründen nicht gehen, 1) ist Saurfang viel zu schnell um es mit dem herkömmlichem "Jägerkiting" zu machen und b) greift Jaina keine Feinde an. Sogar Spieler können sich vor Jaina stellen und /lol machen, sie greift wie Saurfang erst an, wenn man sie angreift. Saurfang ist wohl spottbar, allerdings verhindert die Fähigkeit "Wut des Saurfang" deine Taktik. Es reicht ein crit, egal von wem und bei den ansonsten oftcrittenden Raidds wird das nicht lange dauern bis einer crittet. Dann stürmt Saurfang auf den zu und muss erst wieder eingefangen werden. Aber du hast bereits eine kleine schwachstelle vom Hochfürsten entdeckt, DOTS! Die können in der Tat nicht critten und man kann Saurfang, mit viel kiteerfahrung aus OG kiten, allerdings haut sein Tödlicher Stoß (bis zu 8k dmg) ganz schön rein in Stoffies) und in OG wird es zu ca 97% von irgendeinem Hordler bemerkt da Saurfang mehr als eine Million HP hat. Daher müsste man ihn weit aus dem Gebiet der Horde, vielleicht ins Brachland kiten und dort bekämpfen, allerdings will ich das nicht in meinem Guide aufnehmen, da "kiten" um dem "normalen" Encounter zu entgehen (wie es Jäger zB gerne bei Elitequests machen) in den Augen Blizzards einen Verstoß gegen ihre Bestimmungen darstellt und Accountstrafen drohen (ein bekannter Kiter und bekannter von mir hatte mit den GMs schon schwere Probleme) und deshalb will ich hier generell vom Kiten abraten und nichts in meinem Guide aufnehmen was zu Accountstrafen führen könnte.

mfg Arkoras


----------



## Arkoras (18. August 2008)

DuffBier schrieb:


> lol also ich finde das richtig unfair...
> Die Bosse der horde sind 10mal so stark wie die der Allianz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, es gibt immer ein gegenüber: Bolvar und Thrall sind immer Serverabhängig, zB sind auf einem Server 5mal so viele Allys wie Hordler und sind diese Motiviert Bolvar zu deffen dann ist Bolvar natürlich extrem brutal schwer. Dies gilt natürlich für alle Stadtbosse, aber Orgrimmar wird in der regel besser gedefft als Silbermond oder IF besser als Die Exodar...
Magni und Fandral haben schon was drauf und Jaina ist wirklich nicht leicht. Sind 3, denen steht (Spielerhilfe nicht mit eingerechnet) Sylvanas und Varimathras (als Encounter 1 gezählt), High Overlord Saurfang und Thrall gegenüber. Natürlich ist Saurfang viel stärker als beispielsweise King Magni, aber die Allianz hat noch einen "Boss". Ich habe ihn nicht in den Guide getan, da er a) in keiner Hauptstadt ist, b) kein Boss sondern 70 Elite und c) kein Anführer ist. Es handelt sich einigen aus Warcraft II bekannten Kurdran Wildhammer, welcher auch als Statue in Sturmwind abgebildet ist. Er ist im Schattenmondtal und bedinet sich in der Wildhammerfeste. Er hat etwas mehr als 5Millionen HP und trifft Stoffies für 30k dmg pro hit. Allerdings hat er keine spezialfähigkeiten und deshalb wurde er auch schon öfters getötet da gute Tanks die einzige Vorraussetzung sind. Hier ein Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frSECcVvMMQ

mfg Arkoras


----------



## Euerfeldi (18. August 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Das mit Jaina würde aus 2 gründen nicht gehen, 1) ist Saurfang viel zu schnell um es mit dem herkömmlichem "Jägerkiting" zu machen und b) greift Jaina keine Feinde an. Sogar Spieler können sich vor Jaina stellen und /lol machen, sie greift wie Saurfang erst an, wenn man sie angreift. Saurfang ist wohl spottbar, allerdings verhindert die Fähigkeit "Wut des Saurfang" deine Taktik. Es reicht ein crit, egal von wem und bei den ansonsten oftcrittenden Raidds wird das nicht lange dauern bis einer crittet. Dann stürmt Saurfang auf den zu und muss erst wieder eingefangen werden. Aber du hast bereits eine kleine schwachstelle vom Hochfürsten entdeckt, DOTS! Die können in der Tat nicht critten und man kann Saurfang, mit viel kiteerfahrung aus OG kiten, allerdings haut sein Tödlicher Stoß (bis zu 8k dmg) ganz schön rein in Stoffies) und in OG wird es zu ca 97% von irgendeinem Hordler bemerkt da Saurfang mehr als eine Million HP hat. Daher müsste man ihn weit aus dem Gebiet der Horde, vielleicht ins Brachland kiten und dort bekämpfen, allerdings will ich das nicht in meinem Guide aufnehmen, da "kiten" um dem "normalen" Encounter zu entgehen (wie es Jäger zB gerne bei Elitequests machen) in den Augen Blizzards einen Verstoß gegen ihre Bestimmungen darstellt und Accountstrafen drohen (ein bekannter Kiter und bekannter von mir hatte mit den GMs schon schwere Probleme) und deshalb will ich hier generell vom Kiten abraten und nichts in meinem Guide aufnehmen was zu Accountstrafen führen könnte.
> 
> mfg Arkoras



Das mit den 300 Huntern war auch ein Scherz, denn wenn Saurfang unspotbar wäre, wäre er schwerer zu töten als Chuck Norris  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zur Taktik nochmal: In Org selbst gibt es schon einige Stellen - auch in der Nähe von Saurfang - an die sich nur selten ein Hordler verirrt (Abgelegene Häusernischen oder die oberen Etagen von den Häusern) und die weit genug vom vielbelebten Platz vor der Bank entfernt sind, damit die Hordler nichts von dem Kampf hören. Der Raid muss sich ja nicht weitläufig verteilen, er kann sich praktisch auf einem Punkt platzieren und im Kuschelmodus gegen Saurfang kämpfen. 

Einziges Problem dürfte der AoE-Fear sein (ist der dispellbar?). Abhilfe könnten Healschamis in jeder Gruppe mit Tremor-Totem und Healpriester sein, die Fearschutz setzen, Fear schnellstmöglichst dispellen und Schattenwort Schmerz auf Saurfang setzen. Die Krieger können ja auch in Bersistance switchen, solange sie nicht tanken müssen, um dem Fear entgegen zu wirken. Die Insignie sollte sowieso bei einem Open-PVP-Raid Pflicht sein. 

Und einen nicht-critenden Raid zusammenzustellen sollte auch möglich sein: 7 Deffkrieger, die nur Demoshout+Spot+Schildblock nutzen, 10 beliebige Heiler (Heilung dürfen schon criten, oder? ^^), 1 Hunter für den Pull am Anfang - der danach ankommende Hordler abfangen darf - und sagen wir mal 15 Dotlocks, die sich ihre Destro-Spells aus der Leiste ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Evtl könnte man noch einen Shadowpriest mitnehmen, der nur durch Schattenwort Schmerz seine nützlichen Debuffs auf dem Boss aufrecht erhält und dadurch den Kampf um einiges verkürzen sollte.
Der 8k MS sollte für einen T5-T6 equipten Tank kein Problem darstellen, vor allem nicht, weil er Saurfang ja nach ein paar Sekunden wieder abgespottet kriegt und keinen weiteren Schaden dadurch frisst.


----------



## Arkoras (18. August 2008)

Euerfeldi schrieb:


> Das mit den 300 Huntern war auch ein Scherz, denn wenn Saurfang unspotbar wäre, wäre er schwerer zu töten als Chuck Norris
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dem kann ich nichts hinzufügen, nur habe ich in Sachen Stadtraids schon bereits mom 8 Mal die Erfahrung machen dürfen, dass EGAL, also wirklich egal wo es findet dich immer irgend einer, egal ob ein questender Lowie oder ein 70er, der schlägt Alarm und sofort stehen 40 Hordler / Allys da und man fragt sich: WTF? Wo sind die hergekommen. Du darfst nicht vergessen, es gibt Spieler zu denen ich mich auch zähle, deren Interface Chat in Sprachchannels (Handel, Weltverteidigung, Allgemein usw) und dem Kampfchat geteilt ist, also beides sichtbar und somit wird einer der im AH von OG steht sehen das ihr irgendwo gegen Saurfang kämpft. Btw die Dächer kannst du vergessen, da hat Blizzard "Trolldachpirscher" hingetan, diese Elitetrolle wipen jeden Raid. Nur die Stelle hinter dem Tor zB wäre möglich allerdings garantiere ich euch zu 80% findet euch wer und es sind viel zu viele Hordler da -> Haupttor ist nun mal auf den meisten Servern sehr belebt, da Zeppelin oder Duelle vor Og gerne besucht werden. Ich habe übrigens eine ganze Galerie von Saurfang - Kampf bildern (natürlich nur Wipes xD) ich werde mal versuchen ob ich irgendwo nachlesen kann ob er Spottbar ist oder nicht. Und im übrigen wird sich wohl kaum einer diese Mühe machen extra ein "Nicht-crit" Equip zu farmen bzw einen Mob zu töten der nichts droppt und nach wenigen Minuten respawnt. 

mfg Arkoras

Ok: Also, es scheint so, als ob er nicht Immun gegen Spott wäre, aber den Fear kann man nicht abbrechen. (Stand dürfte in etwas 2.1 sein)


----------



## Euerfeldi (18. August 2008)

ok grad solo mitm Deffkrieger Saurfang ausgetestet. Hab ~45 Sekunden mit einem Hordenmage als Add überlebt ^^
Der AoE-Fear ist nicht dispellbar, hält aber nur ~4-5 Sekunden
Er ist spotimmun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Wut von Saurfang hat wohl so etwas wie einen internen CD... die erste Wut ging in den Schildwall, die zweite hat mich dann ca 20 Sekunden später mit low HP zerlegt. Zuschlagen tut der Gute wie ein Mädchen, nur sein MS macht etwas Schaden (~2k ungeblockt mit 19k Rüstung) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soweit aus der Sicht eines Deffkriegers. Als Versteck für den Raid würde sich z.B. der Gemischtwaren laden gleich im Westen von Saurfang... aber natürlich muss man damit rechnen, dass vorbeireitende Hordler den Kampf mitkriegen.

ShS Schurken mit Schippe springen könnte man ja auch als DDs mitnehmen, die sollten die Wut auch überleben^^


----------



## Arkoras (18. August 2008)

Euerfeldi schrieb:


> ok grad solo mitm Deffkrieger Saurfang ausgetestet. Hab ~45 Sekunden mit einem Hordenmage als Add überlebt ^^
> Der AoE-Fear ist nicht dispellbar, hält aber nur ~4-5 Sekunden
> Er ist spotimmun
> 
> ...



Oh, also ist er doch Immun gegen Spott. Was ich mich nur frage, Saurfang ist wirklich wie ein Boss, Segen der Könige oder Machtwort Seelenstärke funktionieren nicht...Spottimmun, usw aber warum der nicht Bosslevel sonder 72 Elite ist frag ich mich schon. Ja, es stimmt, zuhauen tut er nicht mehr stark, aber sein Sohn wird selbst einem Defftank ganz schön stark treffen (er hat nen MS von 21000) Der Gemischtwaren und die anderen Läden sind aus 2 gründen tödlich: Die Trolldachpirscher über diesen haben große Aggro-range und b) spawnen viele Wachen und dann steht überall  Orgrimmar is under attack! und es kommen viele Hordler. Und ShS Schurken critten VIEL zu oft, da springen die lieber freiwillig irgendwo runter als gegen Saurfang zu kämpfen^^

PS: Mist, du hast nicht zufällig Thrall auch versucht, der wurde nämlich gebufft und hat mein Pet (13k) Rüssi für 8k dmg getroffen? Wär echt interessant, für wie viel er nen High-End Defftank trifft.


----------



## dobro (19. August 2008)

Dieser Sauerfang is ja fast unschaffbar, mit was soll man da kommen? 5 Deff Krieger Tanks Mindestens 20k life, 15 imba Healer, 60 full epic Dot Locks und nem dritten Raid (AoE Klassen und Buff spendierer) der sich um Wachen und Hordler kümmern und weg bleiben damit keiner ihrer Fähigkeiten am Boss criten kann?

Der brauchst drinegnd nen Nerf !


----------



## Arkoras (19. August 2008)

dobro schrieb:


> Dieser Sauerfang is ja fast unschaffbar, mit was soll man da kommen? 5 Deff Krieger Tanks Mindestens 20k life, 15 imba Healer, 60 full epic Dot Locks und nem dritten Raid (AoE Klassen und Buff spendierer) der sich um Wachen und Hordler kümmern und weg bleiben damit keiner ihrer Fähigkeiten am Boss criten kann?
> 
> Der brauchst drinegnd nen Nerf !



Der braucht KEINEN nerf und das wird Saurfang auch nie bekommen! Er wird mit Wotlk sogar noch viel stärker gemacht. Du hast keine Ahnung warum der überhaupt so stark ist, Saurfang ist der Bruder von Broxigar, welcher SARGERAS! verwundet hat und Saurfang ist der Kommandant der Macht von Kalimdor wenn dir das was sagt, er war es, der sowohl Horde als auch Allianz nach Silithus zum Skarabäuswall geführt hat, damit der Skarabäusfürst sein legendäres Mount und den Titel erhalten hat und er hat die Silithiden die aus dem Tor kamen aufgehalten! Saurfang war, ist und wird immer stärker als alle anderen Orcs sein!


----------



## Osse (20. August 2008)

Zu Saurfang... Crittet nicht = viel weniger schaden (zb Locks, Shadow). Sinkt der Tank nicht unter 20% kommt auch kein Hinrichten. Schafft der Tank den Stance Dance oder hat regelmässig Fear Wards drauf, verliert er auch nicht die Aggo durch den AoE Fear. 

Problem gelöst.


----------



## Euerfeldi (20. August 2008)

Heut abend pack ich mal meine Gedankenkontrollkappe aus und mach das: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_y0Ppph3T0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Der Knilch ist ganz normal tankbar, er zerfetzt halt nur ab und an nen DD, wenn der crittet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich mal Zeit hab, trommel ich ein paar Leute zusammen und probier den mal richtig Oo


----------



## DuffBier (20. August 2008)

Euerfeldi schrieb:


> Das mit den 300 Huntern war auch ein Scherz, denn wenn Saurfang unspotbar wäre, wäre er schwerer zu töten als Chuck Norris
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




LoL Unwissender! Niemand ist schwerer zu töten als Chuck Norris! Der töter dich so schnell das er nichtmal mitkriegt dass er dich getötet hat! (und du kriegst es auch nicht mit)


----------



## Arkoras (20. August 2008)

Euerfeldi schrieb:


> Heut abend pack ich mal meine Gedankenkontrollkappe aus und mach das: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_y0Ppph3T0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geht nicht mehr, wurde schon lange gepatcht, saurfang ist gegen jede art der controlle immun.


----------



## Arkoras (25. August 2008)

DuffBier schrieb:


> LoL Unwissender! Niemand ist schwerer zu töten als Chuck Norris! Der töter dich so schnell das er nichtmal mitkriegt dass er dich getötet hat! (und du kriegst es auch nicht mit)



Es gibt Gerüchte das Chuck Norris selbst Warcraft spielt....seine bekanntesten Chars sind High Overlord Saurfang, The Lich King und ... H-O-G-G-E-R!!!


----------



## Arkoras (4. September 2008)

So, jetzt noch einige Korrekturen vorgenommen und einige Updates. Kurdran Wildhammer ist jetzt ebenfalls dabei.


----------



## Pickpocket (5. September 2008)

Also ich kann Blizz schon verstehen dass die Bosse nimmer soviel Ehre geben denn, in unserer heutigen WoW-Zeit wo Ehre einen großen Stellenwert hat geht man mal schnell n paar Bosse abfarmen und man hat S2 im nu zusammen.


----------



## Aratosao (14. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da steckte arbeit drin.

*Vote for /sticky*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,

Ara


----------



## Arkoras (22. Dezember 2008)

Alle Bosstaktiken wurden auf WotLK angepasst und sind nun wieder aktuell. Bosse die nicht mehr vorhanden sind:
Varimathras: Aus dem Spiel "entfernt". Er greift nicht mehr in den Kampf ein und Allianzspieler sehen ihn nicht.
Lady Liadrin: Mit 2.3 aus nur noch in Shattrath zu finden, man kann sie nicht mehr angreifen.
Erzbischof Benedictus: Kein Boss mehr, nur noch 60 Elite mit 100K HP. Auf 80 von den meisten Klassen solo machbar.
Kurdran Wildhammer: Kein "richtiger" Boss, zudem er nicht auf 80 gebufft wurde.
Hochfürst Saurfang: Ersetzt durch einen neuen Hochfürst Saurfang, da die alte Version in Orgrimmar entfernt wurde und die neue nun in der Kriegshymnenfeste zusammen mit Garrosh in Northrend steht.


mfg Arkoras


----------



## Greshnak (23. Dezember 2008)

super tipps!
aber eine frage: können hexer nicht nur einen porten oder porten die den ganzen raid?


----------



## Biggus (23. Dezember 2008)

nur einen pro seelensplitter


----------



## Greshnak (23. Dezember 2008)

Biggus schrieb:


> nur einen pro seelensplitter




dann muss er ja ne extraportion mitnehmen. toll das ae leute gebraucht werden mein mage wird garantiert einer darf ich bei jedem raid mit ^^.

was heißt manchmal deses hk und ich hab gehört das man saurfäng nicht killn kann stimmt das? und wieso is der denn so schwer?


----------



## Dropz (23. Dezember 2008)

super,super guide vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogl3r (23. Dezember 2008)

Greshnak schrieb:


> dann muss er ja ne extraportion mitnehmen. toll das ae leute gebraucht werden mein mage wird garantiert einer darf ich bei jedem raid mit ^^.
> 
> was heißt manchmal deses hk und ich hab gehört das man saurfäng nicht killn kann stimmt das? und wieso is der denn so schwer?



Na, weil Chuck Norris hinter dem Pc sitzt! Ne, Spaß beiseite, er ist so schwer weil seine Stärke (!) eben erlittene Crits sind. Und ausserdem steht er mitten vor der Bank und fast genau vor dm AH und dort sind eben nun die meisten Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Achja, Tante Edith findet den Guide super duper   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (24. Dezember 2008)

Greshnak schrieb:


> dann muss er ja ne extraportion mitnehmen. toll das ae leute gebraucht werden mein mage wird garantiert einer darf ich bei jedem raid mit ^^.
> 
> was heißt manchmal deses hk und ich hab gehört das man saurfäng nicht killn kann stimmt das? und wieso is der denn so schwer?



HK is die Englische Variante von ES: das bedeutet wohl Ehrenhafter Sieg: [Rang des getöteten einfügen] und ist ein überbleibsel vom alten PvP System.

Nein, Saurfang ist sehr wohl killbar, aber nur durch den GM Befehl .kill, da sein MS jeden Tank umhaut und seine Wut die DDs schnell aus den Socken haut. Das Garrosh, ein weiterer Boss und etwa 20 80er Elitewachen mit 126000 HP danebenstehen erleichtert die Sache nicht gerade...


----------



## Sebastarus (15. Mai 2009)

Hi,
dein Guide is ja erstmal echt super!!!
Unsere Gilde macht fast jeden Freitag Städteraids, allerdings nur auf die Bosse, die man für den Erfolg benötigt. Ich würde zu gerne auch mal die anderen Bosse tryen.
Aber nun zu der eigentlichen Sache,
Prophet Velen und Tyrande Whisperwind haben nur eine ca. 5-10-minütige Respawnzeit, ich war selbst dabei, als wir mal mit mehreren Schlachtzügen die Allianzstädte geraidet haben und bei diesen beiden bossen einfach kurz gewartet haben, damit die anderen Schachtzuüge auch ihren Erfolg haben. Bei Magni Bronzebart und König Varian Wrynn stimmt die Respawnzeit, allerdings kann man einfach einen GM anschreiben und der lässt dann den Boss vorzeitig respawnen, so wars jedenfalls bei uns =)

Sebastarus auf Eredar


----------



## viehdieb (3. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöner Guide. Vielen Dank für die Mühe. Da ich auch gerne bei sowas mitmache, obwohl es sowas bei uns nicht so oft gibt, hilft mir das sicher weiter.

Die Schwierigekeiten der Städte dürften wohl von Server zu Server unterscheidlich sein. Bei uns ist Orgrimmar und Ironforge am schwierigsten weil sich dort die meisten Spieler aufhalten. Darnassus, Exodar, Untercity, Silbermond dürften kein Problem sein. Da scheint sich sogut wie nie irgendein 80er hinzuverirren. In Donnerfels is auch nix los, dürfte gelingen wenn man es als erstes macht (Ohne Vorwarnung). Sturmwind schätze ich mal als Mittelschwer ein.

Ach ja bei uns gibts es anscheinend ein "leichtes" Allianzübergewicht. Dürfte den Schwierigkeitsgrad zusätzlich beeinflussen. Ironforge hab ich bspw. noch nie geschafft.


----------



## Arkoras (10. August 2009)

Achtung!

Ab Patch 3.2 sind die Kampfmeister entfernt worden und durch andere (81 Elite - 651K HP, können bis zu 9k dmg pro schlag machen, muss allerdings noch genauer getestet werden, können MS, Wirbelwind und AoE Fear) Kampfmeister ersetzt worden. Diese sind gemeinsam mit dem Kampfmagiern von Tausendwinter extrem harte Brocken die einen nichts ahnenden Raid mit leichtigkeit wipen können. 

Folgende Städte sind davon betroffen:

Sturmwind (hinter Varians Raum stehn sie), Exodar (direkt bei Velen), Unterstadt (direkt bei ihr)

Also Vorsicht!


----------

